# finessing cats



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

does anyone here ever use finesse techniques for cats? im sure im not the only person who does this, but ill tell you a fun way of catching cats in small waters. i use a 6-6.5 foot ultralight- med light rod, with 4-8 lb test, depending on the current and size of water. i usualy use a treble hook with no weight, and a whole liver, or an octopus hook with nightcrawler, or cutbait. i bankfish, and drop this into current lines in eddies, or drift it back into brushpiles in nice slow holes. you have to use the lightest line possible, or the current grabs it to much and sucks your bait away from where the big ones lay. this method works awesome on tiny creeks, and small rivers because it alows the bait to be presented naturaly. the big ones get to a spot where they dont have to move to eat, they let the current bring the food to them. youd be amazed how quick youll get them on if you are doing it right. the second the bait gets close they grab it, its not like sitting all night waiting for them to find your bait. im curious to know if anyone else does it this way. if not try it some time on a small creek, and youll be amazed at the numbers of 5-15 lb cats laying in places you wouldnt even think are big enough for them.


----------

